# Microsoft unveils test version of Windows 7



## amizdu (Oct 29, 2008)

Doesn't sound too exciting for me. 

Anyway, the fact that I've never ever used Vista makes me eager to try this as soon as the final is released. 



> LOS ANGELES — Microsoft introduced what it said would be a slimmer and more responsive version of its Windows operating system on Tuesday, while unceremoniously dropping the brand name Vista for the new product.
> 
> The new version will instead be branded Windows 7, because it is the seventh of a long line of operating systems for PCs developed by the company since the 1980s. The company did not say when it would sell Windows 7 to the public.
> 
> The company also said that it was planning to introduce a Web-based version of its Office programs, which is aimed at heading off a new wave of competitors like Google Docs and Zoho, which have deployed word processors, spreadsheets and presentation programs that run on a Web browser. The company was vague, however, about how it would price the programs and acknowledged that it would face skeptical Wall Street analysts who think the strategy would cannibalize the company’s profitable Office franchise.



Source

*edition.cnn.com/2008/TECH/biztech/10/28/microsoft.windows.ap/?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yawn.. Neither I am interested. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 29, 2008)

But I am...........


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 29, 2008)

i hope its doesn;t suck as vista did


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 29, 2008)

Not Interested


----------



## shantanu (Oct 29, 2008)

there is a psycological effect on vista.. as proved by the mohave project.. so leave the thing that Vista sucked.. it didn't and Windows 7 will rock as i think of it..


----------



## casanova (Oct 29, 2008)

And I agree with it.


----------



## anandk (Oct 29, 2008)

Windows 7 would iron out the issues which Vista faced and should be good, imo.

Here are some New Features Of Windows 7 in brief: 

Windows 7's Taskbar shows change. Windows 7 has tools you can use to display or hide the icons in the Notification Area. You can also suppress its notifications individually or collectively. You can also shuffle the icons by dragging them from one place to the other. 

The familiar tabs containing the name of a running application and its icon will in probability be replaced by large icons that represent running applications. 

In Windows 7, thumbnails for multiple windows appear on screen simultaneously, in a ribbon like horizontal strip. 

At the far right of the new Windows 7 Task bar, you will see a blank rectangular area. Clicking on it will minimize all open windows.

Windows 7 also has a new feature : "Jump List". Jump lists provide one-click access to various tasks associated with an application

The sidebar is gone. But the gadgets remain and can be placed on the desktop.

The UAC in Windows 7 adds two intermediate settings, apart from the fully enabled UAC or the disabled UAC. One notifies you of attempts to install software or change settings without making you click to continue, and the other notifies you, only when a program tries to change settings. The new UAC settings reside in a new Control Panel section called Windows Solution Center, which replaces Vista's Security Center.

You can also apply Styles or Themes to the Windows 7 interface. You can chose your own wallpaper, color schemes, sounds, and screen savers, and moreover also see its preview before deciding to apply it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice, I had the previous build but we were under NDA. We still can't break it but many features r public now.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

Will try it if i'm able to get my hands on it......


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, I am interested.. BTW you can check screen shots in the below links.

Windows 7 M3 Screens, Part 1 
Windows 7 M3 Screens, Part 2 
Windows 7 M3 Screens, Part 3 
Windows 7 M3 Screens, Part 4 
Windows 7 M3 Screens, Part 5


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 29, 2008)

M waiting for some reviews. . For some reasons i feel it might be just a step-up version of vista...


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is something that no one has posted yet:

The demo was shown on a netbook with specs of 1GHz Atom processor & 1GB RAM.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 29, 2008)

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/10/10-28-08w7desktop.jpg

*www.engadget.com/2008/10/28/windows-7-details-galore-interface-tweaks-netbook-builds-medi/

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/10/10-28-08-windows-7-taskbar.jpg

*www.engadget.com/2008/10/28/microsoft-details-pre-beta-release-of-windows-7/


_


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2008)

iMav said:


> Here is something that no one has posted yet:
> 
> The demo was shown on a netbook with specs of 1GHz Atom processor & 1GB RAM.



Are you sure it was Atom? I guess the processor was stated as 1GHz but no name was mentioned. I really want to see this running on Via's Nano


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ I read it on the live blogs...


----------



## Pat (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought the lowest specced Atom proccy was 1.6 GHz :S


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2008)

Wiki says 800MHz to 1.8GHz.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2008)

which means it will run just faster then vista on the same hardware, nice. I hope it works with DirectX 10.1 based graphics cards. The only thing I want to update when running Win 7 on my PC is RAM to 4 GB & switch permanently to 64bit OS.

Tablet PCs set to make a comeback in sub $600 market with Win 7 & Intel Atom. Atlast, my dream of pure digital drawing book is coming true.


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ DWM will utilize DX 10.1 thereby significantly reducing the memory utilization, making it a lot more efficient and responsive.

This is the Vista effect, if you were to see at a macro level. With Vista's high requirement people have purchased better hardware (expensive or whatever) DX 10 is pretty much a house-hold name; 7 can now leverage this and provide better performance because systems running Vista are already decent as per hardware industry standards.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 29, 2008)

I came across a similar article today, read it here
*tech2.in.com/india/news/windows-software/microsoft-unveils-windows-7/50511/0

It says,"Speaking to participants at a Microsoft developers' conference in Los Angeles, Steven Sinofsky, senior vice president of Windows, said *Microsoft was learning its lessons from Vista*, and making sure that Windows 7 would be fully compatible with all relevant devices and applications on launch."

It also says,"Microsoft Tuesday said it would launch free online versions of Office that would be supported by advertising."

Read the full article here
*tech2.in.com/india/news/windows-software/microsoft-unveils-windows-7/50511/0


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2008)

Sinofsky said it a number of times during the keynote itself that Vista taught them a lot of lessons. Feedback, comments, blog posts etc. gave them a lot of insights into the consumer mindset and problems.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2008)

Yup, from what I have seen inside of Aero...none of the features of Windows 7's DWM need DirectX 11, they just need DirectX 9 & 256 MB VRAM which is same as Vista. Although due to beta nature it might change in Future. 


typed from opera mini, inside train to Lucknow . kabab parathey atlast


----------



## din (Oct 29, 2008)

[Edited by din]

Reason - Due to viral fever Uncle Din forgot his new year resolution !!!

Shame on you fat old guy 

[/Edit]


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2008)

I learnt a lesson from my yesterday, I will learn a lesson from my today, I will learn a lesson from my tomorrow. Doesn't everyone? So saying that, you know what, Sinofsky said that we learnt some lessons from our previous release doesn't mean that they are admitting to mistakes, I am not aware of what mistakes they made, in any case.


----------



## din (Oct 29, 2008)

[Edited by din]

Reason - Due to viral fever Uncle Din forgot his new year resolution !!!

Shame on you fat old guy 

[/Edit]


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 29, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Yawn.. Neither I am interested. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif



Nor me!!


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 29, 2008)

I am impressed. Maybe a jump from WIndows XP to Win7 directly will be pretty enjoyable. 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> The demo was shown on a netbook with specs of 1GHz Atom processor & 1GB RAM.


 Great going. So if this is true, Windows 7 should run FLAWLESSLY on Asus EEEPC 1000-H ? 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Tablet PCs set to make a comeback in sub $600 market with Win 7 & Intel Atom. Atlast, my dream of pure digital drawing book is coming true.


You expect tablets to make a comback at 600$? I really doubt it.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 29, 2008)

Finally I got my hands on Windows 7 latest build and to be honest, it's  very fast and reliable even its under testing at the moment. 

Although at first look it looks similar to Windows Vista and why  should it not look as its using the same Kernel. But there are lots of  enhancements and feature additions which makes it better than Vista as  well as faster than Vista, no doubt. You can keep my words.

  I have written a detailed review at AskVG.com which includes all new changes and features in this latest build.

  Like Windows 7 Setup, which is very same as Vista setup. Same  interface, same options, same wizard, same timings. Everything is same  except the setup background and the *boot screen* which is too awesome. "*Starting Windows*" is displayed along with a *glassy scrollbar*  in the middle of boot screen. The setup background is the same image  which is used as Desktop wallpaper in the latest Windows 7 build.

  *img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Windows%207/Win7_Setup_Wizard.jpg

  It took almost 25-30 minutes in installing Windows 7. Nothing was asked  during the setup. A few things like time zone, etc were asked at last.  So you can make a coffee or drink after running the setup.

  You can read the complete review at following link:

*What's New in Windows 7: A Small Review with Screenshots *


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2008)

Win7 does look interesting. I'll definitely get it for my Home PC.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 29, 2008)

iMav said:


> So saying that, you know what, Sinofsky said that we learnt some lessons from our previous release doesn't mean that they are admitting to mistakes, I am not aware of what mistakes they made, in any case.



Now, now there.......... there's no need to get defensive. I just highlighted a few interesting lines. That's all.............

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41large.png

I sincerely do hope you read that article

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## din (Oct 29, 2008)

@NucleusKore

No, his remarks are pointed at a comment I made (which I removed on a a second thought !)


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 29, 2008)

OOPS, sorry iMav


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 29, 2008)

Am I going to get a free upgrade for my OEM Vista? If not, then it sucks...


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 29, 2008)

OEMs do not get free upgrades.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ Neither do the regulars as I believe..


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 30, 2008)

No, but they get the upgrade at a discount price, I think 50%


----------



## utsav (Nov 2, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Win7 does look interesting. I'll definitely get it for my Home PC.



OMG am i dreaming  . goobimamu on windows


----------



## iMav (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ Even Arya uses Windows once in a while. Can't live without it, no 1 can.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 2, 2008)

[rant]
Oi. Wait a minute here. Don't go around making silly proclamations. I will get this for the HomePC, but I'm not giving up on my Mac just yet. I just hate taking care of XP, and Vista being better stability-wise bogs down the system like a giraffe on a hot summers day. No I don't ever need to use Windows. It's a different matter that most computers out there are Windows PCs and I'm forced to interact with them. 
[/rant]

Win7 looks like the perfect balance between XP and Vista, and that's why I like it.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 3, 2008)

No Predictions can be made until you see it and use it in real !! A person if compares Xp and Vista cannot be serious about his Own Skills.. Windows 7 might be a completely different look out ?


----------



## x3060 (Nov 8, 2008)

yes, win 7 looks a perfect balance between  xp & vista....rightly said mate...even am looking forward for it.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2008)

yes. Explorer looked as if "a bit of XP is injected into Vista"


----------



## amritpal2489 (Nov 9, 2008)

the pdc buid is nt much different from vista... i got my hands on this build yesterday...


----------

